# New Herding Champion!



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Singer and Rich celebrating with Margaritas!




I am so excited to brag about Alta-Tollhaus Just a Singer owned by Rich and Janis. Singer is now an AKC Herding Champion!!!!

Singer is from a single puppy litter and the last puppy born from my V1 Herding Siegren (BSZS) Faye vom Kirschental HGH KKL1 LBZ. We are all so proud to see Singer continuing the herding tradition of the Kirschental bloodlines.

To date these are the titles that Rich and Janis have earned with Singer:

HC herding champion
HT Herding Tested
PT Pre-Trial
HSAsdc Herding Started sheep, ducks and cattle 
HIAs Herding Intermediate sheep
HXAs Herding Excellent A Course sheep
HXAMs Herding Excellent A Course Master sheep
HSBs Herding Started B Course sheep
HIBs Herding Intermediate B Course sheep
HIC Herding Instinct Certified
HCT Herding Certified Test
JHD Junior Herding Dog
HTD-Isc Herding Trial Dog Level I sheep and cattle
HTD-IIs Herding Trial Dog Level II sheep
HRD-Is Herding Ranch Dog Level I sheep
HRD-IIs Herding Ranch Dog Level II sheep
STDsd Started Trial Dog sheep and ducks
OTDs Open Trial Dog sheep
RN Ralley Novice
CGC Canine Good Citizen
These titles earned in AKC, AHBA and ASCA.....and more to come....


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

As someone who had their first herding lesson today, CONGRATS!!!!! 

So amazing!!!! You must be sooo proud!!!! Lots of hard work and a good dog, amazing!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

YAY! :congratulations:

Kat


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Cool! Rich is my herding instructor, so happy for him!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Way to go Rich, Singer deserves a sip of that Margarita!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yay! We used to herd with Rich and Jan when I lived in San Diego. I got to meet Singer when he was a pup!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Congradulations! It's great to see GSDs excelling in this Sport. This really takes us back to the Breed's Origin. That's one good looking Pup you have there!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Way to go Rich and Singer!

Congrats to you too Julie!

David Winners


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's wonderful! Brains and beauty are a powerful combination! :wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow!! That picture is the money shot!!

Outstanding!! Congrats to everyone


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS Rich & Singer!
I've watched Singer's awesome accomplishments on the Alta Tollhaus blog for 2 years now and it's been extremely impressive!

Great job Grandma Julie for this fantastic breeding with your girl Funny! 

Moms


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congratulations!!! Singer is one handsome dude


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Singer's a favorite of mine. I wish I could train with Rich!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Love, love, love to read threads like this!

Congrats to the team Singer and Rich and the breeder!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Woot woot!!!! Congratulations again!!!! I just love Singer!!:wild::wild:

Like I said before, I think herding along with SAR is one of the hardest job there is for a dog, it requires a lot of brain for a dog to outsmart whatever it is they're herding. Plus the injuries they sustain, (my neighbor's GSD got kicked by a cow)!

It takes a strong dog with a clear head do this job. Hats off to all of you, this is HUGE!!:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------

